# Usin LCD Monitor with DVI or HDMI Input as TV



## Arun the Gr8 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a query. Can i use a LCD Monitor with DVI or HDMI Input as TV?

If YES, How?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

yes you can. Just buy external TV Tuner card with VGA output and that should do it.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Aug 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> yes you can. Just buy external TV Tuner card with VGA output and that should do it.



Will it work without a CPU.. I actually need it like a stand-alone TV..


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah, external for External TV Tuners you don't need CPU to be ON...so it will work


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah it dont require cpu for that . . I am using frontech external tuner magic box . .


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Aug 16, 2009)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> yeah, external for External TV Tuners you don't need CPU to be ON...so it will work





phuchungbhutia said:


> Yeah it dont require cpu for that . . I am using frontech external tuner magic box . .



Does this mean it can perform all the operations of a regular tv tuner?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 16, 2009)

Remember. If you pick VGA tuner and you monitor only has DVI, you need to get VGA-DVI converter (VGA-female on oneside and DVI male on the other so that you can connect the tuner to DVI of your LCD.


----------



## surinder (Aug 18, 2009)

Please suggest some cheap but worthy stand alone external TV Tuner cards along with prices. DVI output is also welcome if possible under 1K.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2009)

I think frontech/intex/zebronics ones are avialble under 1k.


----------

